# Need help finding a supplier site.



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

There is a supplier site (just like a lot that sponser here) that I just can't find again. I'll try my best to describe it.

The front page was VERY colorful with lots of prices inside of brightly colored balloon type things (like you see in comics) and stars. They normally had UV and lighting stuff on the front page.

There was some lights on there I wanted to compare prices with but can't find the page again. Sorry if it isn't too clear what I'm asking.

Thanks.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

http://www.aquatraders.com/

Is this it.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

slickwillislim said:


> http://www.aquatraders.com/
> 
> Is this it.


That's it! I searched Yahoo!, Google, my history, and still couldn't find it.

Thanks!


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Lucky guess. I read uv and lights and something about bright colors and headed over to aquatraders (hadnt been there in a while) and it matched your description. Glad I could help.


----------

